# Mine and Stary Boy's Emminent Arrival in Brisbane!



## slim6y (Jun 11, 2007)

All you Brisbane people - break open your best passion pop and be ready for the visit of your life time!

Stary Boy returning home and me coming to say hi to the Brisbanites...

Anyhow, we would like to arrange a get-2-gether on either Friday 29 or Saturday 30 of June.

Arrival is penned for the 26th...

Earthling, expectations here buddy!!!

And Morelia Matt - we're half way - turn up there - bring the camera!!!

Please post your interest and possible ideas and times... I should be free most of the week there!

And if anyone between Cairns and Brisbane whishes to have delivery, wants to put us up (Rockhampton 25th June) then feel free to post here to.

So can't wait!

See you all soon!

Slim and Stary...


----------



## stary boy (Jun 11, 2007)

w00t!!!!! 

*evil chuckle* nyahahahaha slimys has to stay 2 days with me in a car MWAHAHA!

come embrace our presence everyone!


----------



## Scleropages (Jun 11, 2007)

Crap.


----------



## kelly (Jun 11, 2007)

Hooray!
Fancy swinging past Perth to pick me up...it's not really that far out of the way....


----------



## stary boy (Jun 11, 2007)

*Eminent - It'e one "m" silly lol *


----------



## Retic (Jun 11, 2007)

It's also IMMINENT.


----------



## Magpie (Jun 11, 2007)

We're losing Stary?


----------



## Nikki. (Jun 11, 2007)

bye


----------



## stary boy (Jun 11, 2007)

Magpie said:


> We're losing Stary?


 

NO!!!! just going for a visit for a few days silly... why would i wanna leave Cairns!! its defecates all over brisbane!


----------



## stary boy (Jun 11, 2007)

Big 
Ugly 
Mongalated 
People


----------



## slim6y (Jun 11, 2007)

stary boy said:


> *Eminent - It'e one "m" silly lol *



But there's two of us so it's emminent! Geez, you people know nufink about england language!


----------



## stary boy (Jun 11, 2007)

slim6y said:


> But there's two of us so it's emminent! Geez, you people know nufink about england language!


 

says the teacher MWAHAHA !


----------



## Elfir (Jun 11, 2007)

i nearly passed english in grade 4


----------



## slim6y (Jun 11, 2007)

Elfir said:


> i nearly passed english in grade 4



Did you spell your name wrong?

So - c'mon rockhampton - where's the love... someone would want th ebeautiful stary and the sexy slim to be there for a night on the way down and the night on the way up...


----------



## urodacus_au (Jun 11, 2007)

> So - c'mon rockhampton - where's the love... someone would want th ebeautiful stary and the sexy slim to be there for a night on the way down and the night on the way up...



Haha, with an add like that your bound to attract a certain kind of attention.....pack the gimp mask and ball gag


----------



## horsenz (Jun 11, 2007)

29th sounds good what pub lol


----------



## slim6y (Jun 11, 2007)

horsenz said:


> 29th sounds good what pub lol



Sweet - not one that either Trousa or Recharge choose... they have unusual tastes in watering holes (apparently).

So is there a good meeting / first place location that we can all get to?


----------



## Vincey (Jun 11, 2007)

Haha 

While you're picking Kelly up, be warned that she bites. Toxic saliva excretes from her fangs while her powerful jaws latch onto you.
Feisty lil' b.....


----------



## horsenz (Jun 11, 2007)

as long as the beers cold who cares lol i like the pubs i have been to with them


----------



## kelly (Jun 11, 2007)

VinceFASSW said:


> Haha
> 
> While you're picking Kelly up, be warned that she bites. Toxic saliva excretes from her fangs while her powerful jaws latch onto you.
> Feisty lil' b.....


 
Shh, you're not helping my "pick up Kelly" case here you know!!


----------



## slim6y (Jun 11, 2007)

kelly said:


> Shh, you're not helping my "pick up Kelly" case here you know!!



I'd pick you up anyway... i have antivenom.... 

But I don't know if I have a pillow case big enough for transporting you *cough*

Seriously - I would pick you up, but we're not going via Perth on this trip, I was going to take the long way... Sorry Kells...


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 11, 2007)

but you have to come via Perth =( and get me as well =(


----------



## slim6y (Jun 11, 2007)

Tsidasa said:


> but you have to come via Perth =( and get me as well =(



Meet you half way... let's say... ummm.. townsville?


----------



## kelly (Jun 11, 2007)

Tsidasa & I live close, so it wouldn't be hard to pick us both up on the way


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 11, 2007)

agreed =D


----------



## cyclamen (Jun 11, 2007)

well u both know i will b catching up with yas YAY


----------



## bredli84 (Jun 11, 2007)

VinceFASSW said:


> Haha
> 
> While you're picking Kelly up, be warned that she bites. Toxic saliva excretes from her fangs while her powerful jaws latch onto you.
> Feisty lil' b.....



:shock:really? i thought she was a vegan?


----------



## urodacus_au (Jun 11, 2007)

bredli84 said:


> :shock:really? i thought she was a vegan?



She doesnt swallow


----------



## Recharge (Jun 11, 2007)

what the hell do you know about my choice of pubs eh? 

I go to any type of establishment I'll have you know! (well, nearly)
pfft. to you!


----------



## slim6y (Jun 12, 2007)

Recharge said:


> what the hell do you know about my choice of pubs eh?
> 
> *I go to any type of establishment *I'll have you know! (well, nearly)
> pfft. to you!



I have bolded my concerns as above


----------



## Scleropages (Jun 12, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Sweet - not one that either Trousa or Recharge choose... they have unusual tastes in watering holes (apparently).
> 
> So is there a good meeting / first place location that we can all get to?


 
HEY!! , they all told us they where " well hung chicks with beards" , we had no reason not to believe them 


P.S I only have pink ink left , is this ok??? 


</IMG>


----------



## cyclamen (Jun 12, 2007)

OH LORD 
slim6y r u letting trousa ink ya. hahaha. that i will have to cum and see  should be interesting. lol


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jun 12, 2007)

melgalea said:


> well u both know i will b catching up with yas YAY



mel doesn't catch up with people! 



lol


----------



## cyclamen (Jun 12, 2007)

awww matt  its only cause i was working that i couldnt come and have a drink with yas. and u know i am very sorry


----------



## Scleropages (Jun 12, 2007)

melgalea said:


> OH LORD
> slim6y r u letting trousa ink ya. hahaha. that i will have to cum and see  should be interesting. lol


 

He wants a pink dolphin , w00t , and maybe a pink car


----------



## slim6y (Jun 12, 2007)

melgalea said:


> OH LORD
> slim6y r u letting trousa ink ya. hahaha. that i will have to cum and see  should be interesting. lol



No, I'm lucky, they're already done - they just need to be coloured in now - so long he doesn't go over the lines, i should be ok... 

And in Brisbane they have that laser removal therapy, so I can go straight there afterwards 

And no - Pink is not ok... I specifically said Magenta and MAUVE!!!


----------



## Elfir (Jun 12, 2007)

ive heard about the establishments that you frequent recharge, i also heard about the goings on in there to


----------



## nook171 (Jun 12, 2007)

can you pick up my 6ft male coastal from cobulture and ill buy you a slab


----------



## stary boy (Jun 12, 2007)

deal!


----------



## nook171 (Jun 12, 2007)

what you want


----------



## slim6y (Jun 12, 2007)

nook171 said:


> what you want



You're a kiwi aren't you?

hehe... use your imagination - a good NZ beer would be ther best!

Or Carlton Cold Filtered also passes the test...


----------



## stary boy (Jun 12, 2007)

carlton cold only


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jun 12, 2007)

melgalea said:


> awww matt  its only cause i was working that i couldnt come and have a drink with yas. and u know i am very sorry



ahh i see!!!! 

i kinda recall you telling me you had the night off?? and then afterwards telling me you didnt make it cause you were sick???



hmmmm


lol

(dont worry, i am over it!)


----------



## Recharge (Jun 12, 2007)

don't you know? melgalea NEVER turns up hehe


----------



## Bug collector (Jun 12, 2007)

me wantsa go!!!! :O:O:O FREDDY!! what say ye for a road trip!!


----------



## freddy (Jun 12, 2007)

we can hitchhike  worked last time :lol:


----------



## Bug collector (Jun 12, 2007)

should i pack extra sprinkles??


----------



## Bug collector (Jun 12, 2007)

im gonna use freddy as bait for passing motorists  ill tie a string to her boob and dangle her from a bridge, itll be just like fishing ^___^ =D hahahaha


----------



## stary boy (Jun 13, 2007)

Recharge said:


> don't you know? melgalea NEVER turns up hehe


 

O she will turn up and if she doesnt look out!, she of all people knows im a nutcase lol


----------



## stary boy (Jun 15, 2007)

Boogie
Uncle
Might
Pool


cause i can


----------



## Bryony (Jun 15, 2007)

Bug collector said:


> im gonna use freddy as bait for passing motorists  ill tie a string to her boob and dangle her from a bridge, itll be just like fishing ^___^ =D hahahaha



That is the best call :lol:


----------



## slim6y (Jun 24, 2007)

So it appears the day has come - we begin the epic journey winding down SH1 towards Brisbane from Cairns...

See you all there Tuesday


----------



## cyclamen (Jun 24, 2007)

see u in a few days guys


----------



## kelly (Jun 24, 2007)

I think you forgot to add coming past Perth to pick me up....
....because that was the plan...wasn't it?


----------



## stary boy (Jun 25, 2007)

yay!! we are off, well im just waiting for a certain loser to come pick me up  see you soon smelly melly muffin pie lol 

dont worry all i have plenty of bad music just for slimy lol mwahahahaha


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Jul 1, 2007)

oops i forgot what day you guys were doing this! so what did you get up to??


----------



## Tatelina (Jul 1, 2007)

Pardon the dumb question.... Slim6y and Stary Boy are an item?


----------



## Recharge (Jul 1, 2007)

lol no, what is it with you people, can't a guy and a girl hang out and not be an item??? ;P
*rolls eyes*


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jul 1, 2007)

melgalea said:


> see u in a few days guys



so did u make it to this meet then mel?


----------



## stary boy (Jul 1, 2007)

MoreliaMatt said:


> so did u make it to this meet then mel?


 

yer mel did you make it


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 1, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHHAHHAH........



eye swallow?


Babes and boars???



hahahahah , funny as


----------



## stary boy (Jul 1, 2007)

NOTE TO SELF:

dont forget to swallow LMFAO!!!!

that was a good night lol hahah @ fluffys beard being considerably shorter lol :shock:

and im a carrot cutter lol


----------



## Magpie (Jul 2, 2007)

:shock::shock::shock:
Won't somebody please think of the children! 
:cry:


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 2, 2007)

Magpie said:


> :shock::shock::shock:
> Won't somebody please think of the children!
> :cry:


 


A swallow is a bird. ???


----------



## Magpie (Jul 2, 2007)

Trousa_Snake said:


> A swallow is a bird. ???


 

:shock::shock::shock:
The photos :shock::shock::shock:
Won't somebody *please *think of the children!!
:cry:


----------



## smelly (Jul 2, 2007)

I think i am mentally scarred from having dinner with Stary,Slimy land Trousa last night. Many laughs were had!


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 2, 2007)

smelly said:


> I think i am mentally scarred from having dinner with Stary,Slimy land Trousa last night. Many laughs were had!


 
HAPPY BIRFDAY MENATILS SMELLY


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 2, 2007)

Magpie said:


> :shock::shock::shock:
> The photos :shock::shock::shock:
> Won't somebody *please *think of the children!!
> :cry:


 

WE TRYED TO MAKE CHILDRENZ.....


we fort of them


----------



## smelly (Jul 2, 2007)

Happy birfday to me......


----------



## Recharge (Jul 2, 2007)

/me hugs smelly happy birthday


----------



## slim6y (Jul 3, 2007)

Charlieeeeeeeee..... Charlieeeeeeeee... 

Three words.... Babes and Boars


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 3, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Charlieeeeeeeee..... Charlieeeeeeeee...
> 
> Three words.... Babes and Boars


 

hahahahahhahaha


----------



## Mrs I (Jul 3, 2007)

Lmao, my cousin was in that calender a few years back.


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 3, 2007)

Mrs I said:


> Lmao, my cousin was in that calender a few years back.


 

:shock: OMG

Wherr her hobbys "tattoos and drinkin red vodka cruzers" She might be miss november


----------



## Mrs I (Jul 3, 2007)

Was a few years back.

It was a laugh when my aunty told us she was going to be in a calender in a bikini .... but when we got a copy of it, we had no idea it would be straddling a pig !!


----------



## slim6y (Jul 3, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Mandy.... Mandy.... is that you? HAHA... She was the one with two pigs I think....


----------



## slim6y (Jul 3, 2007)

*Is this your Aunty Mandy?*

HAHAHAHA!!!

Nice pigs


----------



## Mrs I (Jul 3, 2007)

Nope sorry her name is Cassy.

Lol.. Cant believe someone actually has that calender.


----------



## slim6y (Jul 3, 2007)

Smelly - how's your presents?

Have you used the gun, super sharp pairing knife, charlie mosquito net, charlie's super afro real udder cow pen, the lifelike arm band tattoo sleeves, lifelike sticky organ, suduko game with 6 batteries included, bunny lovin' DVD.....ummmmmm... and the other assorted presents received.... Including of course, Charlie....?


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 3, 2007)

Bwahahahahahahaha that calender is a classic! :lol: I've seen Babes and Guns, but this is a whole new concept!


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 3, 2007)

slim6y said:


> HAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> Nice pigs


 

I only see 3 boars :shock:


----------



## Mrs I (Jul 3, 2007)

I will get my mum to find her copy... and i will copy it to pc if she finds it .... lol.


----------



## Mrs I (Jul 3, 2007)

Just spoke to mum she wasthe cover girl ...lol ... on the front page about 4 or 5 years ago ....


----------



## stary boy (Jul 3, 2007)

just a few photos of scaryness lol babes and boars!!


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 3, 2007)

More pictures


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 3, 2007)

Pictuareres MORE:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## satan (Jul 3, 2007)

lol they are funny as lol :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## kelly (Jul 3, 2007)

I loove maddy & trousa :lol:


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 3, 2007)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:NOTE : fure growing between fluffys (Elfir ) toes


----------



## Bryony (Jul 3, 2007)

Stary seems enthralled with that calender!
I bet she wants to be miss September


----------



## stary boy (Jul 3, 2007)

hahah ano i was inspecting a bruise on her left breast


----------



## slim6y (Jul 3, 2007)

Bryony said:


> Stary seems enthralled with that calender!
> I bet she wants to be miss September



She just liked the pigs...


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 3, 2007)

Lol


----------



## Bryony (Jul 3, 2007)

"ahuck um....me's calls the prudy piggy betsy"
"c'm 'ere now betsy we wants to take our picture "

A line from future stary boy while posing for calender.


----------



## Elfir (Jul 3, 2007)

why didnt you put these photos up trousa


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 3, 2007)

Give me 5 mins , fluffy 

I'll show ya some pics


----------



## Elfir (Jul 3, 2007)

hahahaha


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 3, 2007)

CHARRRRLIEE , lets go to candy mountain CHARRRRRLIEEE:shock:


----------



## Bryony (Jul 3, 2007)

man this is only going to get further and further into the gutter.....

Trousa?!?!? what are you doing in that first pic! are you between elfir's legs....


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 3, 2007)

Bryony said:


> man this is only going to get further and further into the gutter.....
> 
> Trousa?!?!? what are you doing in that first pic! are you between elfir's legs....


 

One of those legs is an arm.:shock:


----------



## Elfir (Jul 3, 2007)

i think many people already have their minds in the gutter to be able to see anything untoward inthose pictures


----------



## Bryony (Jul 3, 2007)

Trousa_Snake said:


> One of those legs is an arm.:shock:


 
Who does this larm (leg + arm lol yeah i know i am funny) belong to?


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 3, 2007)

Bryony said:


> Who does this larm (leg + arm lol yeah i know i am funny) belong to?


 

LOL tiss fluffys arm


----------



## Bryony (Jul 3, 2007)

all 3 of them?
:shock:


----------



## stary boy (Jul 3, 2007)

no its me biting trousas shoulder and him trying to avoid my rabbit like teeth by ducking and it appears he has his face in fluffys genital region however this isnt the case....


----------

